# We Need A Business Partner In Au



## eltonsteven (May 13, 2011)

we are looking for business partner in au. we wish to invest in austraia. pls contact me if you are interested...


----------



## dculican1983 (Dec 2, 2011)

are you still looking for a business partner and how much do you want to spend?


----------



## misglobaltech (Dec 7, 2011)

eltonsteven said:


> we are looking for business partner in au. we wish to invest in austraia. pls contact me if you are interested...


what kind of business are you looking at?


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

eltonsteven said:


> we are looking for business partner in au. we wish to invest in austraia. pls contact me if you are interested...


What kind of business partner are you looking for?


----------

